# -Closed/Stopped crafting- Boots is crafting a Plain Wooden shop sign!



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

Boots is crafting a Plain Wooden shop sign!

You can find boots on the image below, follow the red line:






Please be gentle for the flowers. No entry or tips are required, but always appreciated!
_Gold nuggets would make my day_

To get the code, join the queue below:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/f1b1c10d
		


Please leave the queue when you are done!
Thank you!


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

Just hop in the queue and you can join when it is your turn


----------



## Grudy (Apr 20, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

Grudy said:


> May I come by?


Sure, just hop in the queue. The link is available in the first post!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't know what happened. I heard the ding and it said I was the 3 third in the queue but did not see DODO code. I cancelled and re-joined so hopefully it works this time.


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 20, 2020)

Just joined the queue!


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> I don't know what happen. I heard the ding and it said I was the 3 third in the queue but did not see DODO code. I cancelled and re-joined so hopefully it works this time.



Ah, bummer. If it bugs out again, please don't hestitate and DM me for a code! It's unfair to wait multiple times


----------



## Grudy (Apr 20, 2020)

It just happened to me =(  It refreshed on its own. Just joined the queue again.


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

Seems it's still a very buggy piece of software. If it happens again, DM for a code please!


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

I think some aren't leaving the queue :s


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

courtky said:


> I think some aren't leaving the queue :s



If they don't it's not a problem at all.  I guess kicking people after like 15 minutes is fine. That should be plenty of time to get your DIY 

Edit: And a few more people on the island isn't a problem either


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 20, 2020)

On my way in as Aubrey in the queue!


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 20, 2020)

joining! <3


----------



## DarkMyst (Apr 20, 2020)

Im in the queue, not sure how this works haha. Im Sou :>


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> Im in the queue, not sure how this works haha. Im Sou :>


Just wait until you hear a bell, refresh the page and you should get a code to join the island


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 20, 2020)

Joined the queue - thanks so much, been looking for this DIY everywhere!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 20, 2020)

joined the queue! thank you


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Joined the queue - thanks so much, been looking for this DIY everywhere!



I hope he keeps going so you can get it!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in the queue!


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks!!  I like your layout!


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 20, 2020)

Galactic Fork said:


> Thanks!!  I like your layout!



You're welcome and thank you for the kind words. The layout is still under heavy construction, trying to figure out what to do with my villager houses 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

And Boots the munchie has stopped crafting! The queue is locked right now. Thanks so much for your generosity and for popping by!


----------

